# can someone please help with breeding groups,



## kieransylvester (Aug 3, 2008)

hi there i think i have it sorted but i would value some experience and good ideas.

Thanks in advance.

Males 
Super Hypo,
Hypo,
RAPTOR,
Super mack snow
normal with reverse stripe het raptor (from my raptorxnormal female breeding)
Mack snow patternless

Females
super giant SHCTB 100% het tremp
Blizzards x 2
Tangerine
Murphy patternless
Albino mack snow
Mack snow bells x 2

I already have eggs in the incubator from the raptor x tangerine, will these come out normal with give hets, or am i off track.

Again thanks in advance:no1:


----------



## mjp1pink (May 3, 2008)

*Re Breeding Groups*

Hi

Your right about the Raptor x Tangerine breeding, you should get Tangerines that het for Raptor (het Tremper and het Eclipse).

I bet you'll get a load of suggestions for breeding groups but it all depends on what you eventually want for the effort that you put in. What I would suggest is look at what combinations you really want to try for and then go for it. If I am true to form, by the time I have finished typing I will have changed my mind!!!!

Anyway, here's my punt at the breeding groups

*Snow Patternless x Snow Bell*
Split the incubation between male and female keep a SS male and a Snow female both of which will be double het for Bell and Patternless. Use the male from this breeding to breed with the other Snow Bell female the following season to give SSB

*Raptor x Albino Mack
*Look for Albino Snows that are het for Eclipse. This would be the foundatio for a Snow Raptor or Super Raptor project, or, a Dreamsickle project if you get a Nova to go with them

*Raptor x Super Giant
*Again split the eggs into male and female. Retain a pair of Albinos to breed for Supergiant Raptor. A female from this could also go with the Reverse Stripe male the following season. You could end up with a nice reverse stripe project.

You could also breed the *SS into the Giant *and retain a pair for Super Giant Snows and Super Snows
*
Mack Snow Patternless x Patternless*
Agin you could keep offspring and breed for SS Paternless.


Regards

Mark


----------



## kieransylvester (Aug 3, 2008)

*thank you*

thanks for the info its much appreciated


----------



## kieransylvester (Aug 3, 2008)

*bump up please*

for today:2thumb:


----------



## kieransylvester (Aug 3, 2008)

*anyone*

bump up


----------



## kieransylvester (Aug 3, 2008)

*please help*

bump up for today


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped X [1C]Giant Super hypo tangerine HET Talbino = .

Normal HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse eye.
Talbino normal Poss-HET Eclipse eye.
[1C]Hypo HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse eye.
[1C]Talbino hypo Poss-HET Eclipse eye.

You can expect a mix of body patterns.
A percent of offspring will likly mature into Giants.
A percent of offspring will likly be influanced by Tangerine.
A percent of hypo offspring will likly mature into Super hypo's.
----------
Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped X [2C]Giant Super hypo tangerine HET Talbino = .

[1C]Hypo HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse eye.
[1C]Talbino hypo Poss-HET Eclipse eye.

You can expect a mix of body patterns.
A percent of offspring will likly mature into Giants.
A percent of offspring will likly be influanced by Tangerine.
A percent of hypo offspring will likly mature into Super hypo's.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Reversre striped HET Talbino,Eclipse X Talbino snow SPLIT Super snow = .

Normal HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino normal Poss-HET Eclipse.
Snow SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino snow SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Eclipse.

You can expect a mix of body patterns.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Snow pattrernless SPLIT Super snow X Patternless = .

Patternless.
Snow patternless SPLIT Super snow.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Super snow X Balbino snow SPLIT Super snow = .

Snow SPLIT Super snow HET Balbino.
Super snow HET Balbino.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

[1C]Hypo X Normal tangerine = .

Normal.
[1C]Hypo.

A percent of offspring will likly be influanced by Tangerine.
----------
[2C]Hypo X Normal tangerine = .

[1C]Hypo.

A percent of offspring will likly be influanced by Tangerine.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

[1C]Super hypo X Blizzard = .

Normal HET Blizzard.
[1C]Hypo HET Blizzard.

A percent of hypo offspring will likly mature into Super hypo's.
----------
[2C]Super hypo X Blizzard = .

[1C]Hypo HET Blizzard.

A percent of hypo offspring will likly mature into Super hypo's.


----------

